# 1930s Huffman Firestone Twinflex Breene & Taylor Motor, Predecessor To Whizzer



## szathmarig (May 1, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Huffm...652064?hash=item210e964da0:g:TTUAAOSwYmZXGS-y


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)




----------



## frankster41 (May 10, 2016)

Kind of a cheezy motor set up with a roller that rubs against the rear tire to propell it. The Whizzer has a lot better drive system. No place for a kick stand either I guess just lean it up against a post like in the pics! LOL $10,000


----------



## mrg (May 10, 2016)

Early Whizzers used the same friction drive setup.


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2016)

I'm thinking that's a 1939 Model D setup, and I thought they were one year only. Not very many of them around, because they were problematic and only 1000 were produced. I'm sure Bricycle can shed some more light on the subject.


----------



## OhioJones (May 13, 2016)

Think I will stick with my preference of a Villiers over either. Meh.


----------

